# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Darcy?

## CrazyLea

What has haoppened to darcy?? one minue hes in a coma and the next everyone has forgot about him. or did i miss something???   :Searchme:  is he still in the coma? no one ever visits him or mentions him if he is!! ????

----------


## billbabe04

he is still in a coma, but he has come out of it in Australia, and has now given Susan a lettr explaining all of Izzy's lies

----------


## CrazyLea

oo right wow how long is it before he comes out of it??

----------


## stacyefc

i think it is very soon

----------


## CrazyLea

cool

----------

